# Red Foot Tortoise Indoor Enclosure



## KTyne (Jan 14, 2015)

So fellow Red Foot lovers, I need some inspiration and advice!

Currently my Cherry Head is living in a 189L storage tote and it was perfect for her when I got her at the end of November.

Problem I'm noticing now, is that ever since I got her she's been growing like a weed! Not sure if the previous owner under fed her or what, but she's been sprouting up like crazy.

So I am thinking I'm going to have to update her to a bigger enclosure soon. Issue that I have is that I can't really afford to buy a pre-made enclosure, or an expensive viv right now, unless I saved up my money for a few months.

I was wondering if you guys could share photos of your adult Red Foot home-made enclosures? Preferably closed chambers. They can be home made vivs, tables, etc. I can't house my girl outside now since we have a couple feet of snow on the ground that won't be gone until probably April, lol. Also advice on safe materials, building tips, etc would be awesome!

I was thinking about converting a large book shelf in to a tortoise table and then using pvc pipe and a large shower curtain to make a cover for it.

Thanks everyone!

PS- any enclosure I build or buy will have to be light enough to carry, and either fit through doorways or be able to be taken apart easily as we're moving house in about 10 months.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't have RFs  but I've got to say book shelves make some fantastic enclosures!


----------



## KTyne (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks!

Enclosures for other Tortoise species that would work for RFs would be nice to see too


----------



## KTyne (Jan 14, 2015)

PS- I looked in the pinned posted "Indoor Enclosure Ideas" or whatever it is called and saw nothing that will work for me.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I don't have a closed chamber, but I did just order the raised garden bed if you haven't seen it already on the forum. I will take a pic of what I ordered. It appears that many on the forum use it & love it!! However it's no where near put together. I'm going to somehow connect it to my tortoise tabe in which I nearly tore apart due to a bug issue from plants or soil. How old is your redfoot? I've seen some great enclosures on here.


----------



## KTyne (Jan 14, 2015)

I've seen those, yes! They look awesome, only issue is that they wouldn't be big enough once my girl gets full-size. She is about 1-2 years old according to her previous owner, and she is maybe 5 inches long, although I'm horrible at guestimating length, ha.


----------



## leigti (Jan 14, 2015)

KTyne said:


> I've seen those, yes! They look awesome, only issue is that they wouldn't be big enough once my girl gets full-size. She is about 1-2 years old according to her previous owner, and she is maybe 5 inches long, although I'm horrible at guestimating length, ha.


Could you connect to together? It would probably be good enough for a winter enclosure.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 14, 2015)

KTyne said:


> I've seen those, yes! They look awesome, only issue is that they wouldn't be big enough once my girl gets full-size. She is about 1-2 years old according to her previous owner, and she is maybe 5 inches long, although I'm horrible at guestimating length, ha.


Yeah they are small which is a bummer  because they have the zippered top. I know that @pfara had a great setup!!!!!


----------



## pfara (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't think my type of setup will work for you (at this moment) only because you want something lightweight and easy to take apart for moving purposes. Granted my enclosure is set on wheels but.. I'm always scared the darn thing will fall through the floor. Think California King-size holding 1 ton of weight x_X


----------



## Subersibo (Jan 14, 2015)

You can do what I did on a smaller scale. I converted a 6' x 3' ikea bookcase into a closed chamber. I made a removable frame which holds the glass in front, back, and top. The frame is about 20 inches high so I have space to raise or lower the lamps depending on the season. There's hooks where I hang the lamps inside and I used shower curtain as a liner. I, too, worry about moving as we are only renting so I designed it to come apart if needed. If you made one half this size it'll be easier to transport. Mine is heavy. I keep my year old leopard tort in it. Holds heat and humidity well.

Here's an older pic. I've rearranged stuff and added more lamps. Took out the wooden log hide as it was getting moldy due to the humidity. Hope this gives you some ideas! I got the shelf on Craigslist for $20 new as the guy selling it never used it. You can get a bookcase there for free if you bide your time.


----------



## kathyth (Jan 15, 2015)

The top 4 photos are a closed chamber using a bookcase and lining the wood, with pond liner, to hold humidity. My husband built the walls, used plenty of plexiglass and heating and lighting on the top.

Much easier are the 2 bottom pictures. A stock water container from the feed store. They come in various sizes. The top is covered with plexiglass and lighting/ heating.

Our bigger closed chambers are Showcase Cages, which were purchased. 

The above are for babies. Just ideas, that can be sized up.


----------



## KTyne (Jan 15, 2015)

Subersibo said:


> You can do what I did on a smaller scale. I converted a 6' x 3' ikea bookcase into a closed chamber. I made a removable frame which holds the glass in front, back, and top. The frame is about 20 inches high so I have space to raise or lower the lamps depending on the season. There's hooks where I hang the lamps inside and I used shower curtain as a liner. I, too, worry about moving as we are only renting so I designed it to come apart if needed. If you made one half this size it'll be easier to transport. Mine is heavy. I keep my year old leopard tort in it. Holds heat and humidity well.
> 
> Here's an older pic. I've rearranged stuff and added more lamps. Took out the wooden log hide as it was getting moldy due to the humidity. Hope this gives you some ideas! I got the shelf on Craigslist for $20 new as the guy selling it never used it. You can get a bookcase there for free if you bide your time.



Love the look of that! What Ikea shelving did you use? I think something that size would be awesome as long as I could somehow either take it apart or move it when we move. We'll have movers so we won't have to do the heavy lifting. 

I have found a few 6' book shelves that I was thinking of converting to an enclosure and making a cover with PVC pipe and a shower curtain like I've seen on here before. It'd be great to hang the lights on that too. With that type of set up though it wouldn't be a display enclosure, of course.... although it's not like the one she's in now is, ha.


----------



## Subersibo (Jan 15, 2015)

It's an ikea billy bookcase, I believe.
I just laid the frame on the bookshelf and just have to unscrew it if I need to take it apart.
The bottom that comes with most bookcases are pretty flimsy so I had to get a large piece of plywood and had it cut. I think that's where most of the weight comes from.


----------



## KTyne (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks, doesn't sound too difficult! I think I'm going to search Kijiji for a large enough book case and see how it comes together!


----------



## Momo (Jun 19, 2015)

kathyth said:


> View attachment 114358
> View attachment 114360
> View attachment 114363
> View attachment 114366
> ...



Hi there,
Love the setup! For the lights... I'm guessing your husband is very handy and was able to wire the electrical light fixtures and wires? Are the base for the Che ceramic light fixtures? I would love to do something like that however I'm not super electrical savy! But may be able to get a friends help! Thanks


----------



## DerpyRedFoot (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, this probably wont help, but this is my enclosure for my baby red foot. I found this acrylic tank for about 15 dollars on craiglist. Try searching around on craiglist.


----------

